# how much juice per case of grapes



## Matese (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm looking to make about 20 cases worth of grapes. 36lbs of California special or San Giovese, how much juice do you get out of one 36lb case? I've heard anywhere from 2 to 3 gallons. Any estimates from this year would help. 

Thanks


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 29, 2010)

If my math is correct - 15 #'s of grapes made a gallon of juice for the chardonel and seyval grapes i bought.


----------



## jet (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm afraid that it depends on the grape variety and how they're processed.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 29, 2010)

jet said:


> I'm afraid that it depends on the grape variety and how they're processed.



Yup - i would agree with that - and this is my 1,000th post!!!!


----------



## Matese (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks, hopefully they will be a good batch.


----------

